# Free Civil Construction Exam Materials in DE



## king2off (Jan 25, 2015)

Passed the exam last spring, don't need these exam materials. The only thing missing from the collection is the CERM - which I borrowed from someone. Giving away with the idea that the person I give them to gives them away after they pass.

Items included

Physical Books:

NCEES Civil Exam Prep Questions

All in One - Civil Engineering PE Breadth and Depth - Goswami

Construction Module Example Problems - Rajapaske

Civil PE Engineer Construction Module 4th Ed - Rajapaske

Printed Spiral bound or in binders:

ACI 318 w/ commentray

ACI 347

*Testmasters (Maybe 5 different Civil Construction Modules)

MUTCD

NDS

* Best exam prep for me.

Don't want any money. FWIW I studied withe the items above for about 16 hours TOTAL for the exam and I passed. As noted I also had the CERM with me when I took the exam.

*Items are located in Hockessin, DE. Must pick up. PM me if you are interested.*


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 26, 2015)

Very kind of you k2o.


----------



## king2off (Jan 26, 2015)

No takers yet! I will update the original post when items are taken.


----------



## CE_Gator (Feb 25, 2015)

*Hockessin, DE?*

*Is that in Denmark?*


----------



## Tim_Nelson (Mar 1, 2015)

Off topic, but, are you saying you only studied 16 hours total for the PE exam and passed it?

Or are you saying you only studied 16 hours WITH THOSE MATERIALS which you're giving away? (and studied more time with other materials)


----------

